# Oh, look. Found on Pinterest -- handy resource



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Upload a photo or image and turn it into a knitting or crochet (or cross stitch or needlepoint) chart.

http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/knitpro/


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That site is amazing what a great idea. Thank you for sharing can't wait to use it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Yay! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Knitry! I had seen that site before and forgot to bookmark it. So glad you posted. I am good to go now for the project I was really wanting to do.


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, can't wait to try it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is terrific..... I'm thinking I can use this for beading project too! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is wonderful. already tried it today. thanks


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, that will be very useful.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for this resource!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. I booked marked it for future use. Not just to learn how to upload my pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

different!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks!
Would never have thought about this.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a friend in my art class who painted a beautiful picture of a basket of primulas. Her husband does minute cross stitch and he used a program like this to do a cross stitch of her picture. How perfect is that. Both of them are over 70.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Seems to be nice for small projects, but nothing i do is really small. lol Using a cross stitch program that allows importing photos, then converts to graph patterns or even the filet crochet software works better with more true to color graphs.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

What a great resource, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.knitwearpatterns.com/footstool-cushion/
These look like fun and a person could use several strands of different colored yarns to get a fun festive look.. the pattern says 5 stitches per 4 inches.. I would think that useing about 3 or 4 strands together might get a person there... I didn't read the whole pattern but the do look like fun... this by the way was under the free pattern section on the site that was linked to in the first post... nice site...


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

What a great site. Has anyone done a knit pattern using the program? Would love to see the results.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I just "pinned" it.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a great resource. I used it to make my Beethoven blanket square. It would have taken me months to do it without.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-123559-1.html

Here's the site to access the free tool. http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/


----------

